# New here



## shiverspooks (Aug 22, 2012)

I am new to this site, but definitely not new to the concept. I have read Haunt Forum stuff for years... and have known about it for years. 

I help manage the haunt at the local Corn Maze. It is a small production... but one thing I have learned is no haunt is a SMALL production!

I realized I need on here because I have some questions that need answering... and I do not know where to turn!

Happy Haunting to us all!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Shiverspooks! You'll get lots of help and support here!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome Shiver!!! Okay....Shoot! 🔫 You said you had questions....let's hear them💀
uhmmmm....waiting....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to the insanity.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We have all the answers here. Just ask for Spooky1.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Shiver


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. So glad you introduced yourself first and said hi vs posting a random question or comment on the board which makes everyone consider if you will be a one post wonder and never come back. So thanks for saying hi and ask questions away.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spiderclimber said:


> Welcome to the forum. So glad you introduced yourself first and said hi vs posting a random question or comment on the board which makes everyone consider if you will be a one post wonder and never come back. So thanks for saying hi and ask questions away.


:jol:Is that like a "One Hit Wonder"....wow....never even thought of that.....


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and welcome


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, I am sure the many gurus around here will be able to answer any question you have.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!

Scareme, you're killing me! "We have all the answers here. Just ask for Spooky1"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Haunt, you've found the right place!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------

